# Very Strange Error Code on Audi TTRS: HELP!!



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

All, 

So today I finally had some time to go to my tuner and see why this check engine light keeps coming on my dash. We thought it was possibly the software tuning (APR STAGE2). We checked all the coding and everything was fine with the tune...good news sort of. 

The issue is this code that came up when they ran VAG: P04DB-- this stands for positive crankcase ventilation. It states please refer to the appropriate repair manual, PCV system diagnosis and repair.. 

The other was this: P150A-- this states comparing engine off time from instrument cluster control unit with engine after run time.. It says "check the ECM battery voltage inputs. The ECM must have voltage input with key off. Refer to wiring diagrams for pin locations. If key off voltage supply is present at the ECM, replace the ECM." 

Neither of these sound like good news and the weird thing is the car runs great with no limp mode or decrease throttle when driving. I did have the other day my alarm, horn, and hazards continously go off for about 10 minutes. We re-cycled the alarm through the key and everything was fine after that. 

Any help, thoughts, ideas on how to resolve this would be great. I truly hope that this is not due to the modifications to the vehicle...the boost at times has been acting a little strange and this is going on pure driving input and the boost gauge that I have installed.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Bueller...bueller...anybody??? Even The Audi dealer that we got this information from has never seen this..then again not a whole lot of these cars to go off of for diagnostic info..


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Any error that possibly ends in "replace ECM" would make me nervous that something was damaged during the ECM disassembly and programming process for the APR tune.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Absolutely agree..the weird thing is everything was completely fine for stage one when it was shipped out. And for stage two I stood there and watched the coding take place for the stage two..

The other code is strange as well..


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you contacted APR directly?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I had the same code as your first one, see thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5601693-Mystery-CEL
Dealer ended up keeping the car a couple days, worked directly with Audi Tech Support, and the conclusion was they didn't know what really caused it. They reset it, gave me the car back, and it never recurred. Sold the car with 18K miles and it was trouble free after that visit.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response on the mystery code. I have had it reset a few times and still comes up. Granted has not spent a solid few days at the dealer as I wanted to make sure it was not software related. I have not reached out to APR as of yet for either codes.

I guess I am just delaying the inevitable...needs to go into the dealer.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Southshorettrs said:


> Thanks for the response on the mystery code. I have had it reset a few times and still comes up. Granted has not spent a solid few days at the dealer as I wanted to make sure it was not software related. I have not reached out to APR as of yet for either codes.
> 
> I guess I am just delaying the inevitable...needs to go into the dealer.


 Who's your dealer? If it's Westwood I might be able to help smooth things if your having flash anxiety.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

What would the dealer say about a modded car? Would this void the warranty if it was due to the tune?


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

My dealer is in Norwell and lucky these guys are very mod friendly being a stasis dealer and these guys have known me for years.. I sent the codes to them and they are going to look into it as i really don't think it is MOD related. Who knows though.. I will keep you posted. Just sucks that I am seem to be the only one to have these issues!! Go figure...I have not had good luck when it comes to modifying Audis in my past..maybe it's just this color..yeah that's what it is!! I kid!


----------



## jkolb (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the same code on my TTRS. No mods. Only occurs when the car is low on gas (light is on) and it goes away on fill up. No other symptoms. It has now occurred twice and I will take it into the dealer next time before fillip. 

Jerry


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

jkolb said:


> I have the same code on my TTRS. No mods. Only occurs when the car is low on gas (light is on) and it goes away on fill up. No other symptoms. It has now occurred twice and I will take it into the dealer next time before fillip.
> 
> Jerry


 Let me know when that 3013 TTRS comes in. I hope it does not get delayed!


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw a couple of issues with PCV system, each time the valve cover has been replaced, main reason is that all the PCV system is in an can't be disassociates. 
About 300$ the valve cover assembly.


----------

